# I need some advice please!!



## richterswil (2 Jul 2009)

I've spent the past few days looking at a couple of different bikes. I'm going for a hybrid for road/track use - nothing too erious just a fun way of getting out and getting a bit fitter!!

I've narrowed the choice to 2 - one from Halfords (who weren't bvery helpful but the bike looks good) and one from an independant dealer (who was very helpful).

1) Claud Butler Urban 600 - coming in at £575.00.
2) Boardman Team Hybrid - coming in at £650.00.

Not being all that knowledgeable I've taken the advice of the indie shop who said £500.00-600.00 is a decent 'price point' for a bike of this type based on expected use.

I'd really appreciate some gudiance on which bike is best? 

Where would your money go?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## accountantpete (2 Jul 2009)

Did you look at the Boardman Comp Hybrid? It's the same as the Team except for the disc brakes and Carbon forks and is £499.


----------



## willem (2 Jul 2009)

Carbon forks and discs are a strange mix. Carbon forks are fine but fragile on a full out racing bike. Discs are great on a mtb for the mud, but not for other bikes in my view. On a bike that is neither, and has to contend with a limited budget, I think they are crazy. Why not get yourself a really good basic tourer such as the Dawes Horizon? Ready for commuting, gravel roads, and loaded tours. If you want to go faster and are prepared to sacrifice heavy load carrying capacity and off road ability, how about their faster Sportif?
Willem


----------



## richterswil (2 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far - much appreciated.

I'll try and take a look at the Dawes option. 

To be honest, the guy at Halfords (in between selling wide boy alloys, car stereos and oil he was one must assume a bike expert!!) pointed me towards the mid range of the Boardman's - now that I think about it for no particular reason.

So is the Claud Butler Urban 600 neither fish nor fowl and best avoided would you say?


----------



## accountantpete (3 Jul 2009)

If you google say, " Claud Butler Urban 600 review" you can check the views of some people who have actally ridden the bike.


----------



## Downward (3 Jul 2009)

Big bucks for a Occasional use hybrid.

How many miles are you thinking of doing ??


----------



## PaulSB (3 Jul 2009)

richterswil said:


> I've spent the past few days looking at a couple of different bikes. I'm going for a hybrid for road/track use - nothing too erious just a fun way of getting out and getting a bit fitter!!



This is how I got into cycling about 16-17 years ago. I've had two Marin San Rafaels, first one got nicked, and I'd stronly suggest you look at the current Marin range. The San Raf used to be ideal for waht you describe and I doubt it has got worse!

If the LBS s giving you good advice reward him / her with a sale. You won't regret it and will get better longterm service than at Halfords


----------



## HJ (3 Jul 2009)

richterswil said:


> I've spent the past few days looking at a couple of different bikes. I'm going for a hybrid for road/track use - nothing too erious just a fun way of getting out and getting a bit fitter!!
> 
> I've narrowed the choice to 2 - one from Halfords (who weren't bvery helpful but the bike looks good) and one from an independant dealer (who was very helpful).
> 
> ...



I would say that the £500 'price point' is about right, the best way to choose which bike is for you is to ride it. My advice is to try riding as many bikes as you can with in your budget.

Boardman are good value for money, but don't expect much in the way of after sales service from Halfrauds. You are best off trying to find a good local bike shop (LBS) and developing a working relationship with them. 

Also be warned cycling is highly addictive, have fun...


----------



## richterswil (3 Jul 2009)

Thanks for all your responses all very helpful. 

I think I've pretty much decided to go with the Claud Butler in part because there is a common theme around supporting local bike shops and ensuring ongoing support as required.

In answer to one of the earlier posts it is plenty of money to spend (at least for me) but I'm always keen to avoid the false economy of buying cheap and potentially have to spend again quite quickly. How many miles I end up doing will depend on time (with 2 very young kids that can be limited) but I anticiptae 90 minutes or so 3 times per week with another 2-3 hour ride out to supplement that.

I won't be looking to enter the Tour but I do want to get and and lose a bit of timber!!


----------

